
SyncPlay: Synchronize VLC with remote friends to watch together - teruakohatu
https://syncplay.pl/
======
teruakohatu
A friend of mine and I get together to watch movies but with lockdown we have
started using syncplay with great success. I use it with the mpv media player
and he uses VLC.

------
arsome
If you have Plex running check out SyncLounge too:
[http://synclounge.tv/](http://synclounge.tv/)

------
wilg
was just thinking of curling up on the couch and watching Big Buck Bunny with
18 remote friends

~~~
robk
Is that porn?

~~~
dewey
Depends on what you are after, but it's the demo movie that VLC and other
media players use as it's available under an open license.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Buck_Bunny](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Buck_Bunny)

[https://peach.blender.org/download/](https://peach.blender.org/download/)

~~~
burntwater
Reading the Wikipedia just now taught me that Big Buck Bunny has audio!

BBB is often played on a loop while setting up large (particularly high-res)
video systems, independent of the sound systems. I've seen the video hundreds,
if not thousands or times but don't think I've ever heard the audio.

------
DenisM
I wonder if Netflix or HBO can do that? Seems so obvious...

------
fraunos
Cool, never heard of it! I made something similar, but web based with youtube-
dl for parsing. It's not ideal, but I also used it to watch movies together
with friends during the pandemic. It has one shared playlist, but anyone can
run their own instance :) It's pretty simple, any contributions are welcome :)

[https://websocket-radio.herokuapp.com/](https://websocket-
radio.herokuapp.com/) [https://github.com/fraunos/websocket-
radio](https://github.com/fraunos/websocket-radio)

PS. it's funny that the authors of syncplay are polish as well, just like me
:p

~~~
Avamander
Very similar to your idea is Cytube, I've been using it for a while and it
supports a lot of various video hosts which makes it very nice to watch
basically anything together. I've even self-hosted clips I couldn't be
bothered to upload to YT.

------
themodelplumber
I'm curious, what's the advantage vs. the "ready, set, play/pause" method?

~~~
m12k
"Pausing, unpausing and seeking are synchronized over the Internet, giving
everyone playing the same file in the same virtual room a shared viewing
experience". Bathroom/popcorn breaks work out of the box

------
mal10c
Neat! So it's like multicast without needing to go through the group
subscription puzzle of multicast with all the routers between you and
friend(s).

------
mackrevinack
just tried this out between my two laptops. pretty neat. you can chat too and
the message will show up over the video.

it would be great if this worked for spotify as well so you could listen to a
new album release or whatever

